# coyote big sur road bike



## lukepalmer94 (8 Jul 2011)

does anyone know if the coyote big sur road bike or the brand is any good?


----------



## jim55 (8 Jul 2011)

hiya ,,iv got the route 66 ,,pretty similiar bike and id say the only difference is you have shimano type shifters built into the brake levers ,,mine are on the stem/bars which i hate !!wish id paid a bit more and got your type ,,however ,,its a entry level bike ,,looks good ,,not as light as some ,,its nade with a lot of low end parts ,,chinese hubs?brakes and prowheel cranks !!!the only thing that seems a god name is the rear derauiller(sp)which although shimano is prob the cheapest set they do ,,yours may be diff mine is 14 speed ,,on the plus side ,,mine rides well ,,and seems pretty well built ,,not the lightest mind you ,,its 13.something kilo,,depends what ur paying





thats mine so as u can see very similiar


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Jul 2011)

Brand wise Coyote is the same level as Viking

They are pretty much in direct competition (the viking rep slags coyote off and vice versa)


----------



## jim55 (8 Jul 2011)

yeah ,,i was gona buy the giro d italia by viking and looking at it the coyote brand is very similiar ,,if id a second chance id buy a better bike ,,i got mine for a good price but right now i wish id spent a bit more whats the best price you have for it?


----------

